

Fowndr: private network for startups, now live and handing out invites - stulogy
http://fowndr.com

======
yoseph
Good on you for getting things up and running.

But what's the use case?

Isn't there a danger of amateur entrepreneurs giving bad advice? Why wouldn't
I use Sprouter.com? It's Quora for Entrepreneurs and they have some of the
best web entrepreneurs on there waiting to answer questions.

Sorry if I'm seeming harsh. As an entrepreneur, I'd genuinely like to know how
I can leverage this tool to my benefit, before I sign up.

~~~
stulogy
Hiya, Yeah good question. Well the thing is why don't you use Sprouter? I
don't think you can be a part of too many networks, the more the better. The
thinking behind Fowndr is it's not so much about lots of 'sages' who know the
answers helping people who don't know, rather lots of people who are all
exploring the challenges as well as the fun aspects of running a startup,
together. It's all about the community.

~~~
arihelgason
_I don't think you can be a part of too many networks_

Sure you can.

The opportunity cost is being part of a network that you get more out of. Or
building/maintaining your personal network. Or working on something
productive.

------
stulogy
Just a bit of background info. Fowndr is a Forrst for startups, it's invite
only and was featured on HN a week ago. You can read more on my blog:
<http://stugreen.com/blog/2011/03/introducing-fowndr>

------
tzm
Also, StartupGuild.net. Over 300 members in 4 days. Hosted on Yammer. Growing.

------
MatthewPhillips
Congratulations on the launch! I absolutely believe this will become an
invaluable resource for startups. I think the nature of the network will
entice people to share in ways they might not on HN, more in the natural way
that is currently done in person or by email. I look forward to participating
and learning from those going through the same issues.

------
szcukg
I'm a part of this and love the concept.

------
tomotomo
I haven't been invited yet, but it sounds like Startup Square, which has
already shut down..

------
mattdeboard
What is a startup? Who qualifies for invites?

~~~
krivc
I think that anyone currently launching a company with a descent, fresh idea
would qualify there.

~~~
BobKabob
OK, so once you have launched a company, and survived past those scary first
couple years, you no longer qualify?

I ask because I founded a startup in '96, and we still try to "think like a
startup". Just because we've been profitable for years doesn't mean we're done
innovating.

~~~
stulogy
At the moment, there is no fixed criteria really. If you are entrepreneurial
and have started a company in the past I'd say you are welcome. If you have
something to share that's going to be useful to other startups, you're
welcome.

~~~
SkyMarshal
How about if you haven't done a startup, but are working on one more side
projects with the potential to become actual startups. Something more than
flipping Wordpress themes, more along the lines of the recently posted
csspivot, gumroad, and others.

